# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Canon LBP-3010 не печатает из 1С

## Vittorio

Добрый день, приобрели данную модель принтера, тестовую страницу, из Word и Excel он печатает, а в 1С когда хотим распечатать какой-либо документ не печатает, никаких ошибок он не пишет, в чём может быть проблема?) Заранее благодарю)

----------


## psv-75

А из 1с вообще выводиться окно на печать или нет (попобольше инфы плиз)

----------


## Vittorio

Проблема решилась установкой новых драйверов для принтера, скаченных из интернета):yes:;) А на дровах с родного диска принтер почему-то :confused:так и не стал печатать из 1С...) Спасибо за внимание)

----------

